# Onions are in at Enchanted garden!!



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Picked them up today!!
4 different varieties!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

*Another pic*

,!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Ya hooo!! My feed store said they would have them tomorrow. Bring it on!!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

*?*



Meadowlark said:


> Ya hooo!! My feed store said they would have them tomorrow. Bring it on!!!


Where is "your" feed store?
Always looking for new cool places!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Meadowlark said:


> Ya hooo!! My feed store said they would have them tomorrow. Bring it on!!!


Still waiting here too. We want to get it done...


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Where is "your" feed store?
> Always looking for new cool places!


Well, better look fast cause I'm down to only one now...R&D in Livingston.

Obamacare has resulted in two of my favorites closing and a third in Corrigan told me today he was closing on the 30th of this month...several jobs in our area soon to be gone.


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Tibaldos in SantaFe had a bunch on Wed for all you guys down this way.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Wabash Feed Store on Washington in Houston has them. I picked mine up after work yesterday. 10-15, southern red, and white Bermuda.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> Still waiting here too. We want to get it done...


Finally arrived here, we picked ours up yesterday... planting them today!!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Dang, real disappointed in the quality of mine his year. Very small, very small. 


How about you guys....did you notice a decease in quality this year or is it just my feed store?


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Meadowlark said:


> Dang, real disappointed in the quality of mine his year. Very small, very small.
> 
> How about you guys....did you notice a decease in quality this year or is it just my feed store?


My sets seem okay.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I had some small.....some decent. None huge.
I just prioritized, and bought more than I needed so I cold use the bigger ones.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Ours were pretty small compared to past years & cost 10% more too... but other than starting your own from seed, you're kinda at the mercy of the feed store.

Next year I may just mail-order them.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

According to Dixondale Farms smaller transplants are more bolt resistant than larger transplants. I don't plant mine until the second week of January.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey team, a question for you.
How much are you watering your transplants?
These tiny little guys are so shallow, it doesn't take much for the topsoil to dry out.
I don't want to overwater, as I know that can even be as bad!

Please advise!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

I think the main thing is just to stay consistent -- especially when they start to bulb. I water every other day right now (just planted transplants on the 15th) and they seem to be doing fine.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Hey team, a question for you.
> How much are you watering your transplants?
> These tiny little guys are so shallow, it doesn't take much for the topsoil to dry out.
> I don't want to overwater, as I know that can even be as bad!
> ...


I've been watering every third day...and with the sun angle and decreasing daylight its been about right for me.


----------

